# Bandsaw Thrust Bearings



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

My Jet 14" Band Saw has a lower thrust bearing that is completely shot (frozen up).

Which of the following would you do:

A) Replace it with a a original Jet bearing

B) Replace it with an after market part?

C) Replace all of the guides and thrust bearings with the Carter Guides?

D) None of the above?

Thank in advance for your advice….


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Replace it. After market will probably be cheaper.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

you'll waste your money on OEM Jet bearings…. you can get the same thing at any industrial supply house.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Go here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2932

Contact Iturra Design and get their catalog for bandsaw parts.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I am very pleased with the Carter bearings I bought. They aren't cheap, though.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

I just noticed a couple days ago that the lower thrust bearing on my Jet 14" is done too. Mine isn't totally frozen, but definitely not good. I'm a little disappointed since I don't have a whole lot of time on this saw, and bought it new.

I will see how much a replacement is from Iturra and get the new catalog too.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Go Carter.. If not Carter, find a set similar to what Laguna uses with ceramic guides. This is a huge upgrade. You wont believe your new saw.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

I just found this. Jet makes their own roller guides which look a lot like the Carter guides, but for $101.

Jet 708127 JRBG-14 Band Saw Roller Bearing Blade Guide Set at Amazon


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*Thanks for the posts guy's! *

The other day I found that Iturra is about 20 minutes from my house. I think I'll give them a call and find out what they offer.

The Carter set seems to be the gold standard for roller guides but the price is a little high.

However, while the Jet roller guides are a lot cheaper, do they use the same kind of bearings as the one that froze up? I am a little wary due to the track record of the existing bearings. Not to mention one of the reviews I just read stated they had an issue with using a 3/4" blade with this bearing set. I happen to use a 3/4 Timberwolf blade for re-sawing.

I will post an update when I make a commitment to one or the other….


----------



## flink (Mar 19, 2008)

Thrust bearings aren't cheap anywhere.

McMaster-Carr has a full range.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the Carter STYLE Bearings on my Jet 14 in Bandsaw . I just put them on about one month ago and my jet sings ….I was really amazed. and I just got some nice 6in exotic Blackwood pieces i have been resawing and using only 1/2 in blade …It cut right thru that Blackwood….BUT I have not tried any really large resawing until i get or make a nice large resaw guide ….I have the smaller Kreg resaw guide and i dont like it ….I had no control at all with it …Anyway i love the carter STYLE thrust Bearings on my jet …good sawing …
Mike in Bonney lake


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been doing all of my re-sawing free hand.


----------



## MLK (Dec 19, 2007)

What ever you chose to replace that frozen bearing with, weather it's the Jet or an aftermarket brand save yourself a lot of problems by replacing all the bearings at the same time.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Point taken Mike…..


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

So… I finally scraped together the cash to by the Carter Bearing Guides. I do have some likes and dislikes though:

*Likes:*
Very simple to install even with the limited instructions provided
all the parts were exactly the correct size for my Jet. No having to put up with under / over sized parts. 
Very well machined and assembled
They seemed to perform very well with the little work I have done with them since installing yesterday.
On sale @ Woodcraft

*Dislikes:*
Difficult to adjust when installing a different size blade.
Requires 3 different Allen wrench sizes.
The new blade guard interferes with the upper door latch
No lateral adjustment for the thrust bearing only front to back

Then… This morning I find out they just released a new version with micro adjust features that eliminate the need for the Allen Wrenches.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Jet uses metric bearings so when you order be sure to measure them "metrically" first. Also you'll find the best bearings are ceramic, but are also expensive. Definately go with sealed bearings though, and replace both sets.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have not been the best performance out of my bandsaw as I had hoped after replacing the bearings; I spent most of yesterday afternoon realigning the upper and lower guides, ensuring the table is centered and aligned properly and cleaning everything top to bottom. I should have done this when I installed the Carter Guides but I was in to big of a hurry to do it right the first time. I know better than that; but I was impatient.

However, it cuts like a dream now no issues to speak of and I am seeing a lot more blade stability when making curved cuts.


----------



## boldham (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd like to replace these bearings. I see they are metric. Does anyone know the actual measurements for them? Thanks much.


----------

